

Ubuntu Evolution: anti-Christian? - briandear
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1089782

======
slurgfest
As I recall there are several Christian Linux distros (despite the presence of
various Christian packages in repos for major distros like Debian and Fedora)
so this isn't all that unbelievable.

What I question is why I am looking at a forum post from 2009.

------
msredmond
Mind-boggling that people don't realize that the word evolution is a word in
and of itself.

~~~
petitmiam
You would hope it was just a successful troll.

------
seclorum
Just goes to show that people assign far more weight and importance to words
than they should.

Words don't kill people.

